# can a graco snugride be used a couple months passed expiration date?



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

We are expecting a baby at the end of the July. We just dug out Ds's old Graco Snugride which I was planing to use through the winter (we live in MN, so I really appreciate the convenience of the bucket during cold weather). Ds isn't even 5 yet, so I thought we'd get at least a year out of the seat. But, it says expires December 2010







Would it be terrible to use it until March 2010 since it's only a difference of a couple months and then we would switch to Radian XTSL? Or, should be we just go with the Radian from the get go? Or, should I use the bucket until December, and then switch to the Radian? We haven't purchased the Radian yet and I wasn't planning on needing to until next year, and I really do like the convenience of a bucket during the winter months, but don't want to use it if it is not safe.


----------



## PotreroHill (Apr 29, 2009)

I'd be ok with using it until March. It's not like in December it will instantly become unsafe.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

It's not a risk I'd feel comfortable taking.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Personally, I probably wouldn't have a lot of problems with someone going over a couple months BECAUSE I think that some car seat manufacturers have the carseats expire in December of the year __ years ahead. So, if it was manufactured in March or October it would expire the same time--- December ___ years away. Because of that it's pretty clear to me that it's not an exact science, kwim. That said, it would make me really nervous to not follow a safety direction, so I, myself, would not use it.

That said, what kind of snugride do you have? What's the weight limit? I'm not sure if your first child was very small, but you might not find it as convenient if your five month old is 18-20 lbs and sitting up. Neither of my children were *that* big, but DS was moved into his combo seat around 2 months and DD around 5 months. So, I wouldn't expect to be using an infant seat until 9 months anyway. Of course my children are a lot older (8 & 11) so infant seats had a much more limited use at that point.


----------



## metis (Oct 20, 2009)

I would use it.
Graco (and Britax) manufacture seats for the European market that _don't have_ expiry dates. I think the " expiry date" is limited to the US/Canadian markets. If a seat is in good condition and has not been in an accident, it is safe to use. (I am in Europe and have spoken with Graco and Britax and that is what they told me).

Why the same companies have different "rules" for different countries confuses me!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Just use the Radian from birth and don't worry about the bucket.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

I try to assess questionable situations (although frankly, I think that using a seat beyond the point where a manufacturer is willing to stand behind its safety is not really a question) by balancing risk vs. benefit. It's risky to use an expired seat. There is an unexpired seat available: there is no real benefit to using an expired seat.


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2* 
That said, what kind of snugride do you have? What's the weight limit? I'm not sure if your first child was very small, but you might not find it as convenient if your five month old is 18-20 lbs and sitting up. Neither of my children were *that* big, but DS was moved into his combo seat around 2 months and DD around 5 months. So, I wouldn't expect to be using an infant seat until 9 months anyway. Of course my children are a lot older (8 & 11) so infant seats had a much more limited use at that point.

It goes up to 22 pounds I think, and Ds used it for an entire year. He was too tall to use before he ever hit the weight limit.


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
I try to assess questionable situations (although frankly, I think that using a seat beyond the point where a manufacturer is willing to stand behind its safety is not really a question) by balancing risk vs. benefit. It's risky to use an expired seat. There is an unexpired seat available: there is no real benefit to using an expired seat.

Well, I don't have another seat just sitting around. I would have to buy the Radian right away which I was not planning on having to do for over a year - so would have to charge it which is not too great. Also, I found the bucket way more convenient during the winter months. In the summer I left the bucket in the car and just took Ds in and out, but in the winter when it is below 0 that is a huge hassle. It is just so much easier on the baby to strap them into a warm car seat and keep them snuggled in there on the trips through the cold. I was thinking like earlier posters, that perhaps the date is set to expire at the end of the year and not 6 exact years from when it was made. If that is the case, then being off by a few months I wouldn't think would matter all that much, but I of course don't want to take a risk when it could be dangerous. I did just remember though that I may be getting on WIC soon (it appears we qualify again now that I am pregnant), and I think they have car seat program where I can get a seat for $25.00 (at least they did last time I was on it), so maybe I'll just get a bucket from WIC to use for a year and then save for the Radian.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Many carseat programs do not give out buckets -- they give convertibles for infants.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I think that's a good plan. I really, really wouldn't test the limits of the seat. Graco does a weird expiration for their Snugrides; they expire December 31, 2010 whether they were made January 1 or December 30, 2004. So, depending on the DOM of your seat, you could be using one almost 7 years old.

Obviously, this is one of those tough parental decisions, and of course it's up to you whether you feel comfortable or not, but my professional advice would be to get another seat.

Unfortunately, WIC usually uses convertibles (Sceneras) for their distribution seats. Do you have a trusted friend or relative with a baby, who's seat you could use?


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

i just moved from the midwest and so understand the reasons for using a bucket.
yes, ideally stop using at the ex date. i would use it till feb/march, just to get through the winter. maybe you can find a friend to loan you their seat for the extra month or two to get you through the winter. i would think the LO would be too heavy to carry in a bucket at 9m+ anyways.


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

Okay, I just checked the seat again and found a manufacture date - July '04, so basically when the baby is born the seat will already be 6 years old. Also, it's been stored in a garage where it was exposed to extreme temps. I guess I'm not comfortable with that so we will just be throwing the seat out.

I did find a convertable Cosco seat in the garage I forgot about that said it starts at 5 pounds. It expires in 2011, so I guess we'll either use that or buy the Radian.


----------



## brookie514 (Feb 2, 2008)

Glad you found the other seat! And I'd make sure to completely trash the one your throwing out. people dumpster dive for carseats and don't care (or don't know) if they are "safe" or not. I let DH go crazy with his powertools.


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brookie514* 
Glad you found the other seat! And I'd make sure to completely trash the one your throwing out. people dumpster dive for carseats and don't care (or don't know) if they are "safe" or not. I let DH go crazy with his powertools.









I don't know how we would destroy it that much, but last time I threw an old seat away I cut the straps so no one else could use it.


----------



## Shellie (Dec 29, 2003)

Why not use the bucket till the end of Dec. and then buy the Radian? I understand needing a bucket with a newborn...

ETA: I see the manufacturer date and heat issues in storage...so retract my reply. LOL


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennica* 

I did find a convertable Cosco seat in the garage I forgot about that said it starts at 5 pounds. It expires in 2011, so I guess we'll either use that or buy the Radian.

If it's a 3-in-1 seat, it won'tt fit a newborn


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
If it's a 3-in-1 seat, it won'tt fit a newborn









I don't know what 3-in-1 means, but the seat it goes from 5 to 35 pounds RF, and then FF to 40 pounds.

Also, as it turns out we don't qualify for WIC. So I either need to buy a Radian or make this convertible work.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennica* 
I don't know what 3-in-1 means, but the seat it goes from 5 to 35 pounds RF, and then FF to 40 pounds.

Also, as it turns out we don't qualify for WIC. So I either need to buy a Radian or make this convertible work.

Does it look like this or like this?

If it's like the first one, you're golden; if it looks like the second one, that's the one that doesn't fit newborns well (there are several different names like the Alpha Omega, Safety 1st 3-in-1, Eddie Bauer, etc but they are all exactly the same seat).


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

an aurora, both those links bring me to the Scenera. You were perhaps trying to link to this one: http://www.amazon.com/Cosco-Alpha-Om.../dp/B001TOQ9RO


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

It looks more like the Scenera, but a cheaper version. It was originally a WIC seat, so I don't know if Cosco makes special seats for them or not? Maybe I can find a snapshot of it or take one tonight or tomorrow (I'll be in class all day today).


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

We do get a different pattern on the Scenera than I have seen in the stores before, the easiest thing to do is probably just measure the height of the bottom slots, from where baby's butt would sit, to the first slot. If it's low- around 7 inches it's most likely a Scenera and OK to use, if it's high, around 15 inches, it's most likely a 3 in 1 and won't fit a newborn. Hopefully you have one that will work well!

Even if you don't qualify for WIC, if you have a local Safe Kids group they might have a discounted car seat program, we provide them for our cost to families that don't qualify, or $20 to families that do. Or you could even try asking the WIC car seat program, those kinds of programs are not legislated with WIC Federal and might have more flexible rules (it sounds like you are really close to qualifying and they might be OK helping you out with the seat).


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Sounds like a Touriva--in that case, it should fit a newborn just fine!


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Sounds like a Touriva--in that case, it should fit a newborn just fine!

Yep, that's the one. I just google imaged it. So is this a safe seat for a newborn? Also, is it pretty safe in general?


----------

